# How many miles is your Bike Commute to work?



## Biker560

I am curious how many miles your Bike Commute is to work?
Cheers.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad

Was 11.5. Is 18, but I haven't started doing this commute yet because I'm waiting for some new commuting gear to arrive. It's a long ride. Especially on a single speed.


----------



## davelikestoplay

9-16km, depending on what mood I am in.


----------



## torch511

Shortest possible is 15.9 each way. I can extend the ride as long as I want. I typically do 20 on the way to work, and 30 home for a nice even 50 miles (give or take a few tenths of a mile) but if the weather is poo then I wait for my wife to get done and catch a ride home with her, one of the advantages to working for the same company.


----------



## brucew

Depends.

One of the nicest things about cycling to work is that I don't get stuck in the rut of the same damned route twice a day.

I have a winter route, all four and six-lanes plowed curb-to-curb of 4.3 miles. Used it only twice this winter.

My default route is mainly residential streets and 4.6 miles. This is used coming home most nights, and mainly in foul weather when going to work.

The hilly parks, cemetery, university, and trails route is 9.6 miles. I like to do this one twice a week. I especially like the cobbled climbs in the cemetery in springtime. Then let me channel my inner hardman during the spring cobbled classics.

The long loop south along the canal is 16.3 miles. The longest leg of this one is dead into the wind. The spring winds lately are giving me a great workout.

The long loop north to the lake shore is 25.2 miles. This one get ridden a couple of times a month in the summer and autumn. Winds off the lake are too cold in winter and spring.

Each one has several variations too, adding or subtracting a mile or two..


----------



## Fogdweller

*50 rt*

Mine's 25 door to door. I try to do the round trip three days a week, rest Wed and work from home Friday. Racked up 4,800 miles last year and over $930 in bus fair saved. Trying to beat that this year and am on target.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

4 miles there, 14 miles home.


----------



## Bill2

My commute to school is 26 km each way, twice per week. Takes a little less than an hour to get there, just under hour-and-a-half home (it's a 300 meter elevation change).


----------



## Scott B

Around 7 miles is my standard route. I'll string it out to 10-12 miles on the way home fairly regularly. I do it 4+ days a week. I end up working from home or being on the road for meetings when I don't ride.


----------



## Trower

7.5 miles. Racked up alot of miles in the last year doing it!


----------



## frpax

7.5 miles also. Easy miles.


----------



## surly boy

I'm retired,but when I was working it was 21.5 miles. I usually stretched it to 30-35 going home. I commuted 3 days a week.


----------



## tarwheel2

14 miles morning, 16.5 afternoon = 30.5 miles roundtrip


----------



## Aushiker

Mine is 42 km (26 miles) each way if I ride from Fremantle. However the 42 km coming home in summer is into the Fremantle Doctor which is made worse as I ride along the coast.

This a video I took of part of the route along the coast.

09-02-2011-Summer Time Commuting - YouTube

Andrew


----------



## Fman

Mine is usually 17-26km each way, depending on route (about 10.5 - 16 miles)


----------



## Keski

10.76 km's the short route....






15.94 km's on the slightly longer route.....


----------



## PomPilot

Mine is just under 4 miles, uphill to the humane society's shelter. Depending on traffic lights, it usually takes me about a half hour to ride in. After work, the same distance takes me about 18 minutes. But it is downhill, and I seem to hit the lights better on the return leg. Note, the traffic lights through town are sync'd such that a vehicle moving at 23 mph, should not be stopped again, after the first light, for the first one and on-half miles. After that, the sync speed increases to 29 mph. Uphill, I seem to hit every third light (have to stop 8-10 times). Downhill, I get stopped at only two or three lights).


----------



## BanditSRT

Just under 3 easy miles. I love being close but I sometimes wish it was longer.


----------



## roughrideruk

About 23 miles there and back depending on how much time I have. If running late it's mostly lanes and roads with a bit of cycle lane , but if I have time I take the longer route witha long stretch of bridleway and farmtrack which keeps me away from cars and vans.

On the return I have choice of hills over Nutfield Ridge, Bletchingley or Tilburstow with a good fast downhill finish before getting back on fast cycleways. Loving the new front light that lets me do this any time of year without having to compromise and use well lit roads for the home journey at on winter nights


----------



## bigbill

When I was stationed in Hawaii, it was 26 miles round trip with the option of adding 6-10 miles on the way home. I had to ride around Pearl Harbor so the trip in was always the same route. When I was stationed in Norfolk, VA, it was 40 miles round trip with two different routes in and only one safe route home. It was a scary commute, I can't believe I actually rode it 3-4 days a week. Here in the PNW, it was 43 miles round trip with around 2800 feet of climbing. I'm now living on the ship until I retire in September so my commute involves walking up and down stairs.


----------



## kustomz

It depends on if I go to the bank and post office first, otherwise it is only 2 blocks to my office at the church.


----------



## smcnees

7 Miles then a 35 minute ferry ride then 10 miles. Same distance in reverse.


----------



## cjohnson

*12.1*

each way.


----------



## Chris_T

Mine is 20 miles each way. I recently found a way to drive part way and park the car for the day. That gives me 8 miles each way (unless I string it out) but only saves me 20 minutes door-to-door vs riding the whole thing 

I ride a 2003 Fuji Cross with a triple, fenders, and a rack. Hoping to get some better panniers than my grocery-bag ones when the REI dividend comes in this year.


----------



## pigpen

Morning - 3 miles the last two down hill. I can actually get to work quicker riding than driving.
Afternoon- 7 miles much harder with a killer climb.

or a 33 mile ride home with a detour.

This year I have yet to commute. Planned on starting today with DLS but have to get home ASAP for wife. Will do my first commute of the year Thursday.


----------



## goodwij

Direct route is 4.5 miles each way. I have added to it and now get 9 miles one way. On Tuesdays and Thursdays, I ride to the local bike shop after work for additional mileage. Today I ended up with 40 miles.


----------



## Squrkey

bigbill said:


> When I was stationed in Hawaii, it was 26 miles round trip with the option of adding 6-10 miles on the way home. I had to ride around Pearl Harbor so the trip in was always the same route.


Cool, I just started doing this route from Ewa Beach to Fort Shafter 14.8 Miles each way. I am going to start out doing it 3 times a week. I take the trail to the stadium and then take Salt Lake Blvd. the rest of the way in.


----------



## cha_cha_

50km (31mi) each way. only takes about 20minutes less if i drive and i hate sitting in traffic so i ride plenty.


----------



## the sarge

mine is 14 miles each way from home to the ship but it will be shorter in the fall when i move. It will be a nice easy cruise in but a climb almost the entire way home.


----------



## khiloa

BanditSRT said:


> Just under 3 easy miles. I love being close but I sometimes wish it was longer.


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patterson

Bill2 said:


> My commute to school is 26 km each way, twice per week. Takes a little less than an hour to get there, just under hour-and-a-half home (it's a 300 meter elevation change).


Mine's the same as yours: 26 each way, but it's mostly flat here in Singapore. Mine takes around an hour too but there are lots of traffic lights.


----------



## MadonnaSurprise

Biker560 said:


> I am curious how many miles your Bike Commute is to work?
> Cheers.


I live in Flagstaff, AZ and mine is a whopping 6 miles. But with Phx drivers, it can be a very scary 6 miles.


----------



## cmeride

Just started last month.15.6 miles each way. Getting it under 45 min each way at 2 days a week
Plus MTB 2 days a week.


----------



## desurfer

4 miles round trip, sometimes a bit longer if I stop at the store. I don't add significant miles because I ride in office attire, but the short commute allows me to wake up early and get a 'real' ride in. Until 2 months ago I had an 80 mile round trip drive; this is so much better for my mental and physical well-being!


----------



## ctrapeni

10 miles one way. Long enough to feel like I did a ride and short enough to do everyday. Many days I will add mileage in the morning.


----------



## DJZ

39.5 miles round trip


----------



## J.T.D.

16 miles each way. 
It's actually two miles shorter than when I drive (pretty good system of bike trails here in Albuquerque). 
About a mile from my house in the morning I'm hitting 35-40 mph downhill. At the end of the day I average about 7-8 mph going back up that same road.


----------



## 2Shoes

Short commute here, 3 miles each way but work is 700ft higher in elevation than my house so there are a lot of hills. It makes for a great morning ride and I take the long downhill smooth bike path home for a fast cruise without dealing with traffic.


----------



## RobDa29

6 miles round trip. But there's a bike route along the beach I can take before or after work.


----------



## crossracer

If I'm in a hurry I can get to bike job in 8 minutes, but I prefer the longer route that takes 40 minutes. 

New route will take 40 minutes, but its a safe ride
bill


----------



## RRRoubaix

4.8 one way, so 9.6 if I don't add extra on my way back.
I go reeeeal slow in the morning, trying not to sweat (no showers in my building), then ride "normal" or hammer on the way home.
Nice thing is, even when going slow, it's only 4-5 minutes slower than using the car. 
(Although that doesn't include changing time- I commute in normal cycling kit).


----------



## HamHocks4Legs

Just 6 miles for me direct to work all down hill. but then all uphill on the way home.
I occasionally mix it up a bit by adding in 10-15 miles.


----------



## rodzghost

7.8 miles each way, slight uphill on the way to my vanpool. Just started about 3 weeks ago and takes me just under 40 mins. 

Still trying to shave it down to 30, but I'm on an old 2000 rock hopper. Maybe a road bike will help...


----------



## Skoezie

15 miles one way. 

When returning home I sometimes take a little detour. Nothing worse then riding the same route over and over


----------



## llama31

Zero right now (self-employed and work from home). 

But I'm just starting a new job and will be moving soon and will have a 10mi (one-way) commute on MUTs.


----------



## jonwb

I'm 26mi round trip. Almost all on the roads...


----------



## skhan007

About 5 miles each way. Straight shot North and South.


----------



## taylor35

10 miles and do it about 2-3 times a week. Although not loving it as much now that temps have soared! Hard to stop the sweat at work and same when get home!


----------



## kg1

*14 Miles RT*

Mine is short. If I really hustle, I can get home in about 18 minutes -- almost all on a MUT. If I drive, it takes at least 20 minutes with trafic and lights. I have a place to shower at work, so I feel pretty lucky. It's great to hear about all the commuters out there. I have trouble understanding why more people don't do it. It really is one of the highlights of my day.

I do have a way to extend the ride adding about 5 miles to the ride along a beautiful river, but I rarely do that. I'm either hurrying to get home or hurrying to get to work.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## Kyoshi

7.2 miles to work and 5.9 home


----------



## ClemY

Squrkey said:


> Cool, I just started doing this route from Ewa Beach to Fort Shafter 14.8 Miles each way. I am going to start out doing it 3 times a week. I take the trail to the stadium and then take Salt Lake Blvd. the rest of the way in.


Many years ago I was stationed at Kaneohe MC Air Sation. I commuted up Kaneohe Bay Drive to the base most days. Magnificent ride, although only 8 or 9 mi. each way.


----------



## TSchonbeck

6.2 miles out and back.


----------



## whatthefunk

Depends on the day. My shortest day I only have to ride a couple miles each way. My longest day is 15 one way. I get about 62 miles a week in commuting.


----------



## pennyfarmer

My commute is 5.6 miles each way. Uphill going to work and down coming home. 

I also wish it were longer some days but I am happy about it. I have few options as far as routes to work go. Almost all roads are 50 MPH or faster. Most of my commute is on the one or two roads that are under that speed. The section that is over that speed has a wide shoulder.


----------



## Giuseppe

6 km, there and back. It's not a lot, but when I'm in a hurry (=every morning) I can be in my office in just a few minutes and I can always take a longer route on the return trip. And if I really want to blow some steam and there's still light, when I'm back I grab the other bike and go for a more serious ride.


----------



## bent_remy

14.4 miles each way dodging broken glass and livery cab's in NYC


----------



## Sanath

10.4 miles. 3.8 miles of terror with fully loaded dump trucks, garbage trucks, and semis flying by at 55+ and the rest along the Erie Canal trail. I'm sure you can guess which part of the ride I prefer.


----------



## howdoesseanroll

20 miles each way, four days a week!


----------



## nhluhr

21mi one way. Certain days I extend the ride home up to around 44mi but more typically to around 28mi by going along the lake instead of through SODO.


----------



## dan49mc

12.5 miles - one way


----------



## genux

Mine is roughly 5 miles one-way... But lately I've been adding 20-25 miles of 'detour' to get to work... =)


----------



## crank1979

55km each way. I try to do 3 days a week, Monday, Wednesday and Thrusday.


----------



## atpjunkie

*about 11 miles*

each way across a valley so it is descend and climb
former job was 13 miles AM 20-42 miles PM (train in AM and I'd race the train home, if I got to a certain place at a certain time I could continue to the next station or ride all the way - 42 miles) I was wicked strong then
job before that 21 miles each way


----------



## Red Brixton

34 miles round trip, but I'm always looking for a reason to go longer. Especially in the morning. A bad day cycling is better than a good day at work.


----------



## mrcreosote

approx 17kms each way


----------



## tmotz

Short compared to others at only 7 miles each way.


----------



## coreyrichards

Mine is pretty short- 4.5 miles is the quickest route. I dont detour much, and usually book it home when I get off. I have a great paved trail by my house I usually opt to ride instead of sharing the road with cars. 

My route is all 3 lane 55mph highways, though. Not the most fun, but I can come close to matching my drive time if I take my road bike. I'll usually ride a belgium commuter and do a mix of road and unmanned sidewalk. There has never been a pedestrian on one and its safer over the little bridge I pass over... I just consider it my personal bike path. I am, however, always on the road going past the Wal Mart, and I stay very aware-- its the place people are always blowing in and out of.

Kudos to some of you long riders. Im secretly a little envious


----------



## nhluhr

coreyrichards said:


> Mine is pretty short- 4.5 miles is the quickest route. I dont detour much, and usually book it home when I get off. I have a great paved trail by my house I usually opt to ride instead of sharing the road with cars.
> 
> My route is all 3 lane 55mph highways, though. Not the most fun, but I can come close to matching my drive time if I take my road bike. I'll usually ride a belgium commuter and do a mix of road and unmanned sidewalk. There has never been a pedestrian on one and its safer over the little bridge I pass over... I just consider it my personal bike path. I am, however, always on the road going past the Wal Mart, and I stay very aware-- its the place people are always blowing in and out of.
> 
> Kudos to some of you long riders. Im secretly a little envious


Believe me, there are days when I wish my commute was 4.5 miles. Like in the winter when it's blowing hard and raining and still dark at 8am.


----------



## hill hunter

36 miles round trip.


----------



## dutchgenius

sadly, only 2.3 miles each way... barely enough to work up a sweat.


----------



## L7Weenie

mine is only about 3 miles. how are you guys making these insanely long trips to work without showing up sweating/dirty/wet everyday? i consider myself to be in pretty decent shape but that 3 miles in july has me a little too sweaty to feel comfortable at work, and when its raining there is no way I ride to work! Hop right in the truck and head off...


----------



## L7Weenie

...and thats not too mention the amount of energy you are using to ride that far before going to work for 8 hours...? I can't imagine trying to put in a full day after riding 20 or 30 or 40 miles just to get there. Maybe i'm just in the wrong profession?


----------



## joe43

0.5km shortest route.
15 - 20 preferred!


----------



## Schmack

Mine is about 18 one-way. I drive in, ride home and then ride in the next day. Allows me to have a car at work if I need it. 

I try and do this twice a week. Works nice with my mid-week shop ride and then fun on the weekends. Have moved pretty close to 7 days a week on the bike with this.


----------



## bjb85runner

38 miles round trip. Start at 4:20am so I can shower and be ready for work at 6am. The nice thing about leaving that early is there's almost no traffic.


----------



## Teo

I would love to bike to work but have a kid to drop off at daycare. Also don’t you guys arrive to work all sweaty? What do you do about that? And how about work clothes if you have to dress professionally (pressed shirt and tie)?

I biked to school for a while back in college, but always felt odd since I was so sweaty and felt like I wasn’t clean all day. It was like 8 miles one way.


----------



## howdoesseanroll

Teo said:


> I would love to bike to work but have a kid to drop off at daycare. Also don’t you guys arrive to work all sweaty? What do you do about that? And how about work clothes if you have to dress professionally (pressed shirt and tie)?
> 
> I biked to school for a while back in college, but always felt odd since I was so sweaty and felt like I wasn’t clean all day. It was like 8 miles one way.


I'm lucky enough to have a shower at work, but I know some people who don't have access and work in the city use a nearby YMCA. I've looked into doing that here in SF if I ever have to change jobs.


----------



## twin001

If I have to get to the office early then it's 17ish miles in. I take the long way home, which could be 25-45miles with ~1k elevation or more depending on what is going on that evening. 

As far as clothes, I have a set or 2 in the office at all times.


----------



## Zombie John

12.6 miles. Just tried it for the first time this morning.

I brought a change of clothes (business casual) in a backpack with three wash rags and a bar of soap and some deodorant. We have a "handicap" bathroom with a locking door at my office, so I used that to change in.

I used one rag for a "*****'s bath" and the other to dry off, the third was just extra. I used soap on my face and armpits. Reapplied deodorant (it's a "body spray" type deodorant, too, so I sprayed my back and chest with it). I'm pretty sure I smell fine. My hair's kinda junky looking but whatever, it's Friday! lol

I don't know if I could do this everyday but it feels good to not burn any gas this morning.


----------



## l4ne4

4.5 miles to one job and 17.5 to the other. If I work both jobs in one week I get 124ish miles, on my Surly 1x1! Thats why I signed up here ;-)


----------



## Eretz

Beg, barrow or steal I'll get in at least 50 miles a day.


----------



## serfur1

It is 11km each way, I do it on a city bike and take my time, takes me 25-30 minutes. By car, with little traffice it's 15 minutes, with traffic, 20-25 min.


----------



## hir0

6.2 ;(


----------

